# Arrows?????



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

For hunting I'd look into some 500 spine, 600's even.... Easton makes some sweet 500's but Odontoceti remember on 600's


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

most likely unless u got like 30" draw u will be shooting a .500 spine.
as far as a broadhead I'd go with a fixed blade. I've seen and proven that fixed blade broadheads are the way to go. even if they have but a quarter inch less cutting diameter, which isnt much more/less at all, they will penetrate much deeper than a mechanical broadhead which in return will give u 2 holes instead of one hole so u get more blood loss which means lots of blood on the blood trail which wont last long since the deer wont run quite as far.
I've shoot deer with a mechanical broadhead and made a perfect shot, but wouldnt even poke out the other end, at 60#, and they would run almost 100 yards before falling over dead, and the same situation, but with a fixed blade broadhead have a complete pass-through (which is the norm for me and my set-up now) and they only run no more than 50 yards maximum, I had one only run 30 yards if that.
and btw fixed blade are usually cheaper too.
as far as what arrow exactly to choose. I shot and shoot Easton axis arrows.
very small diameter with good weight which you want and they pack a serious punch, I've been shooting Easton axis arrows ever since I started bowhunting, and still do, right now I shoot the axis Full Metal Jacket cause I wanted to be at 400 grains, but when I go to a 340 spine the weight on those goes up tremendously, so I'll go back to the Axis N-fused and still be in the 400 grain mark, prob. the same weignt as my current arrows (420 grain)
and a 75 or 100 grain broadhead will do you fine. I shot a 75 grain muzzy 3 blade when I was pulling 40-50# with an Easton Axis 500, it did the job really well, but a 100 grain wouldnt hurt either.
hope this helped


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

GT ultra light 500s or GT xt hunter 3575s


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

easton axis 500s with a fixed blade or a rear deploying blade mechanical like a rage or G5 T3

stay away from typical mechanicals that open after they go in. at that weight they might not open or go all the way through.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

fixed blade broadheads 100% no failure guarenteed (if you make a good shot)

I would look at magnus stingers as these are great penitrating broadheads.

For arrows I would get .500 spine and Easton axis or epics


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

anything can fail, even fixed but they are much more likely to hold up


----------



## arrowslinger 23 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> most likely unless u got like 30" draw u will be shooting a .500 spine.
> as far as a broadhead I'd go with a fixed blade. I've seen and proven that fixed blade broadheads are the way to go. even if they have but a quarter inch less cutting diameter, which isnt much more/less at all, they will penetrate much deeper than a mechanical broadhead which in return will give u 2 holes instead of one hole so u get more blood loss which means lots of blood on the blood trail which wont last long since the deer wont run quite as far.
> I've shoot deer with a mechanical broadhead and made a perfect shot, but wouldnt even poke out the other end, at 60#, and they would run almost 100 yards before falling over dead, and the same situation, but with a fixed blade broadhead have a complete pass-through (which is the norm for me and my set-up now) and they only run no more than 50 yards maximum, I had one only run 30 yards if that.
> and btw fixed blade are usually cheaper too.
> ...


Thanks this helped a lot


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

N7709K said:


> anything can fail, even fixed but they are much more likely to hold up


ya, I ment to say that it will always open because it always is.


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

sisco get easton axis arrows with slick trick magnum broadheads or any good fixed blade


----------

